# How fast does your boat go?



## Rudder (Jul 13, 2007)

I fish tournaments on "electric motor only" lakes. For those of you who do the same, how fast have you got your boat going? I recently installed a 36v transom 101 Minn Kota and have the boat going right around 5mph.


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2007)

18-20 gps with my 25hp 4 stroke LOL! 

Thats the only thing I hate about my boat.


----------



## redbug (Jul 13, 2007)

My last tournament I struggled on speed a little bit only hit 70 mph.
but the water was a little choppy I have a motor guide 109lb thrust motor on my boat and love it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 13, 2007)

Jim said:


> 18-20 gps with my 25hp 4 stroke LOL!
> 
> Thats the only thing I hate about my boat.



Is "gps" gallons per second?

My Big Boat w/ twin 150 outboards will top out at about 45-50 mph. But it is meant to handle big waves, not go fast


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > 18-20 gps with my 25hp 4 stroke LOL!
> ...




Global Positioning system.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 14, 2007)

be thankful. all i have is an electric trolling motor and im lucky to hit 3 mph.


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 15, 2007)

6.45 GPS, 55 transon, 46 bow


----------



## redbug (Jul 15, 2007)

Okay, now lets see if you spill your guts..
I know you guys only use trolling motors and make long runs with them. What type of battery and how many do you run.
I just had to replace one of my interstate mega trons @ $60.00 under warranty it was only 2 years old. I have 2 more the same age and will most likely need new ones next season. and am wondering what type you guys use.

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 15, 2007)

For the rear, the 55, I use a Group 29 Wal-Mart Yellow, since it's only used at WOT. I only carry one for this motor.

For the front, I use a Group 27 Wal-Mart Black, this is mostly run at speed 1 or 2, until it's time to get going, then it's WOT as well. I only carry one for this motor as well.

I only need a spare when I have battery problems, so I don't carry a spare, as I generally fish enough that I know the condition of my batteries. There has been a time or two that i've not gone somewhere due to worrying about batteries, but that's rare, and the most recent was in 25-30 MPH winds, I didn't have any business going anywhere anyway


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 17, 2007)

With my 4 deluxe on my 12 foot vee, we get an estimated 4 - 5 mph depending on people load/gear load. 

I am around a bit of elec only boats. As for your elecs, most jonboats (common elec boat type) will start to plane at about 5 or 6 mph. Between 5 mph, and planing speed, you are just pushing water, and wasting power. Getting a boat to plane involves more power than is practical with electric power. You are not gonna be able to get any more speed I don't think. You may even be wasting power as it is. Get a GPS (goober positioning system) and start at full throttle, and slowly slack off until you start loosing speed. It may mean that you are already pushing a bit of water, and wasting power as it is.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 18, 2007)

i have 1 die hard deep cycle. its done me good for about 2 years so far.


----------

